# Grey eggs



## Cockatiels4ever (Jun 1, 2008)

I have a fertilized cockatiel egg that's grey... what does that mean?

It can't be too good...


----------



## CindyM (Jun 10, 2008)

Can you still see the veins in the egg? How old is the egg? They turn darker inside the egg as the baby gets bigger. If the shell is gray then I would say the baby has died.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

I'm pretty sure grey means it's died, and rotting. 

If so, you need to take it out straight away..


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Here are some pix's for comparison. Candle the egg. If no red veins are leading up to the edge of the air cell it may have gotten chilled a puncture and died.


----------



## Tony's Tiels (May 21, 2009)

the first pic of candling is fertile ?
And the 2nd is not ? (3rd pic)


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

You can click on the thumnail pix's for a larger veiw. the 2nd and 3rd are DIS (dead in shell) You will notice in #2 the probable cause of death was the crack at the lower portion of the shell. And in candling..#3 does not show blood veins to the air cell


----------

